# Control PWM mediante puerto Paralelo para husillo de CNC



## kopy4 (Abr 27, 2009)

Gente del Foro:

Les comento que estoy realizando un router CNC de forma casera y a modo de prueba para realizar uno mejor en un futuro no muy lejano. LA electrónica estoy utilizando la de Esteca que muy buena. Únicamente  tiene el problema que no posee control del husillo, por ello me comunico ustedes para ver si me pueden orientar para realizar un PWM comandado por el puerto paralelo para hacerlo funcionar con el Mach3, en la configuración de este programa, para el husillo te pide 2 pines del puerto, uno de paso y otro de dirección. La idea es colocar en el husillo un router manual de madera o una amoladora recta.
Agradecería al que me pueda ayudar con esto.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2009)

Y el PWM ?¿?¿?


----------



## kopy4 (Abr 28, 2009)

Por eso quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun diagrama de lo que necesito hacer porque esty en cero.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 28, 2009)

Quizà te expresaste mal porque PWM es esto http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulación_por_ancho_de_pulsos

"Únicamente tiene el problema que no posee control del husillo"
Si no me equivoco vos necesitas detectar el inicio de cada eje con un final de carrera no?


----------



## kopy4 (Abr 29, 2009)

Lo que necesito es variar la RPM del husillo, que es una fresadora.
Los ejes ya lo tengo hecho con motores PAP y la electronica de Esteca.


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 29, 2009)

kopy4 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que necesito es variar la RPM del husillo, que es una fresadora.
> Los ejes ya lo tengo hecho con motores PAP y la electronica de Esteca.



Los motores que has utilizado, son Bipolares o Unipolares. Y de cuantos amperios.


----------



## kopy4 (Abr 29, 2009)

Lo que utilice en los ejes son motores PAP unipolares de 800mA. Pero insito que mi problema no es el moviemnto de los ejes, es en el husillo. El husillo es la motorizacion de la fresa de corte, que le voy a poner una fresadora comercial de 1200w com 30000RPM y necesito disminuirla mediante el Mach3


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2009)

Léete esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/

La tensión de control la generas con un conversor DA que toma los datos de tu LPT


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 29, 2009)

"Pero insito que mi problema no es el moviemnto de los ejes, es en el husillo"

Mira: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuerca_husillo 
eso es un husillo, no el eje de la fresadora


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2009)

El se refiere a este husillo, donde se sujeta la fresa.

El lo que necesita es un driver para manejar un motor universal con la salida PWM del Mach3 (sale por el puerto paralelo).


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Ago 29, 2010)

El control de velosidad que realiza el mach3 lo hace si la interfase tiene una salida de 0 a 10vdc. Esa salida se conecta a un variador de frecuencia que soporte la carga del motor serie y está solucionado.


----------



## xirtam01 (Sep 7, 2010)

@eduardo-de-carvalho: ya q*UE* veo q*UE* sos el unico q*UE* no encaro para cualquier lado y se enfoco puntualmente en lo q*UE* se preguntaba en el post.. tenes idea como es q*UE* trabaja el pwm del mach3 en conjunto con la plaqueta?? o la plaqueta lo unico q*UE* hace es adaptar los niveles de tension de 0 - 5V del LPT a 0 - 10V del variador?? *PORQUE* justamente es la informacion q*UE* ando necesitando..

Atte.
Damian


----------



## Cobode (Mar 25, 2015)

Hola queria consultar si lograste controlar la velocidad del husillo con esa Interface? O como lo lograste?
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 25, 2015)

xirtam01 no creo que te conteste hace casi un año que no ingresa al foro


----------

